# microSD card is read thru USB but fails thru SD Slot



## patkim (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a 4 gb Sandisk microSD card. It gets read on my desktop with XP as well as on laptop with Win7 when used with a USB card reader. Even thru a microSD to SD adapter put inside USB Card reader it’s read properly by XP as well as Win7.


Inserting directly into the SD card slot on laptop with Win7, however it fails to get read. Win7 prompts to format and that also fails. Win7 does indicate driver installed successfully & drive letter is assigned on Explorer. While it’s otherwise working well thru USB interface, I wonder why it fails when connected directly to SD Slot. Thx.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

Tried installing drivers manually ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2013)

Nothing strange. In 8 out of 10 laptops, in built card reader fails to do what it's supposed to do. Curse laptop.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 15, 2013)

mine was totally different it was working on SD slot but wasnt even detecting on USB...
it was a driver problem...
now everything is fine


----------

